# Vulcania, Clermont-Ferrand



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

Has anyone been to Vulcania in France
Is it any good
Is it worth it
Whats the English translation like
Is there overnight parking
Is it suitable as an educational and entertaining day out for a boy aged 15 who does not like fast stomach churning rides.
Lots of questions but i'm sure someone in MHF land has been there

Allan


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Been in the area, but never right there, sorry. 

I just had to laugh at the language options at the top of Vulcania's home page. How French is that!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What is the matter with that? - you have the choice of French or, er, French!


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*French Language translation*

OK it seems like this is not the best day out in France. We have done the Eiffel Tower, Futurascope and Puy da Fou
Various VelloRails, Green Venice and canoe trips. The Bayeux tapestry was pretty good and La Rochelle was fun.

So where do we go this year, Please.

Allan


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: French Language translation*



allan01273 said:


> So where do we go this year, Please. Allan


I've never seen anyone ask that question, Allan, or not so apparently seriously anyway. Sorry, but I feel as if it's not for us to answer, unless it's to say, "Absolutely anywhere you want to go in Europe".

I wouldn't be too surprised if at 15 this is the last holiday your son might want to take with parents. Have you asked him where he'd like to go, what he'd like to see, or do? Or is he being a bit of a "Kevin" about it all?


----------

